# Rotierendes Ladesymbol in Applets



## mknapp (16. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dieses unschöne rotierende Ladesymbol der Firma Sun beim Start eines Applets zu unterdrücken? Das wäre nämlich bei Intro-Animationen in Webseiten etwas störend...

Danke für Tipps


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Mrz 2007)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/plugin/developer_guide/special_attributes.html


----------



## mknapp (16. Mrz 2007)

vielen dank


----------

